
Flipkart acquires eBay India - yarapavan
https://stories.flipkart.com/investment-tencent-ebay-microsoft/
======
yarapavan
The investment by eBay is accompanied by a strategic commercial agreement with
Flipkart. In exchange for an equity stake in Flipkart, eBay is making a cash
investment ($500 million) in and selling its eBay.in business to Flipkart.
eBay.in will continue to operate as an independent entity as a part of
Flipkart.

------
thewhitetulip
All this is fine, the real problem which everyone ignores is that "make
customer experience better" was the #4 priority of the new CEO who was
appointed by Tiger Global.

Until this becomes the #1 priority, it won't matter how much investment
happens in Flipkart.

